# High Rise Residential Building in Europe



## ottoman (May 3, 2005)

hi hi, see anyone can help?? 

we are looking for some High Rise (High class too) Residential Building in Europe (but not Britain) for photograhpy. 

we hope the buidling stands out from the crowd: in terms of height and sea-view. High-rise building with modern architecture in Europe. Preferably surrounded by lowrise classical architecture like some chateaus or greens.
Best if it can over-looking the sea or river or lake.

anyone has suggestions???


----------



## Johan (Nov 14, 2004)

Turning Torso in southern sweden, in a city called Malmö, its very close to Copenhagen. And there should be some others in the netherlands like the Montevideo in Rotterdam. could be others that i dont knkow about try searching www.skyscraperpage.com


----------



## ottoman (May 3, 2005)

than you very much


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Here you are two more:

Polat Tower Residence, Istanbul 

Sisli Elite Residence, Istanbul 

Metrocity Residencial Towers, Istanbul


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

Turning Torso is defidentally the most awesome highrise/skyscraper in Europe ...
Here are a few pictures from Nightsky's Turning Torso thread.
(© Nightsky)


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

this is an huge residential complex in Milan, the Bonola residential complex :

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/cx/?id=104700

another one :

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/cx/?id=104733


----------



## ottoman (May 3, 2005)

wao, i think Turning Torso is really what we are looking for .........
but is it still in construction or finished already??


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Turning Torso is definately the building to choose. It is soon finished and residents will start moving in this autumn.


----------



## flex (Apr 30, 2003)

105m tall Stadsheer in Tilburg is now u.c.:










or the highest residential in holland, 48 floors, 142m, Westpoint:


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Europacentrum in Oostende (Ostend):
- Highest residential building in Belgium;
- Highest building at the European coast, (http://www.oostende.net/cgi-bin/scr...p://www.oostende.net/E/oostende/typische.html);
- 100/104/110m (different sources say different things).

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=108979
http://www.skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=9058


----------



## metallinestorm (Oct 27, 2004)

Europe have enough area, this may be the reason why they not have super high rise residential.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

metallinestorm said:


> Europe have enough area, this may be the reason why they not have super high rise residential.


Europe has much less area than Brazil. But even though, Brazilian is more vertical. This is not a question of area I think, but of culture. Most Europeans prefer to live in houses. In Germany for example, high-rise residentials are often more low-income housing, thus rare. In Brazil, you find high-rises with up to 3 million Euros per apartment, which can be 3 storeys of a building (called tríplex), two storeys (dúplex) or one storey. Sometimes they have far more than 1,000 m²! European cities are massive, but mostly flat, except business districts with commercial towers, because of expensive ground in those areas.


----------



## metallinestorm (Oct 27, 2004)

cello1974 said:


> Europe has much less area than Brazil. But even though, Brazilian is more vertical. This is not a question of area I think, but of culture. Most Europeans prefer to live in houses. In Germany for example, high-rise residentials are often more low-income housing, thus rare. In Brazil, you find high-rises with up to 3 million Euros per apartment, which can be 3 storeys of a building (called tríplex), two storeys (dúplex) or one storey. Sometimes they have far more than 1,000 m²! European cities are massive, but mostly flat, except business districts with commercial towers, because of expensive ground in those areas.


thanks for info about Brazil. 
in China, people live in skyscrapers because of less area, rich Chinese want live in villa far from city. a company in Shanghai said if some one buy one of thier houses they use a helicopter as gift. a rich man buy a island in lake and build a luxury villa in Chongqing . 
but area is a big peoblem for common people. as Hongkong and Chongqing for example. Hongkong much richer than Chongqing, and Chongqing richer than Xi'an, but common people in both Hongkong and Chongqing must live in skyscrapers not just high rise. the tallest residential building in Hongkong and Chongqing are over 200m 50 floors and all the projects compose with omre than one towers, you can find lots of residential buildings over 100m, IMO because Hongkong and Chongqing both are hilly country and near water, they not have enough area,and people believe that if you live higher you can see more view and they like pay for the hight, so more and more skyscrapers used for live appear.
in other side, Xi'an is a normal city, so it's easy to change city size.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

metallinestorm said:


> thanks for info about Brazil.
> in China, people live in skyscrapers because of less area, rich Chinese want live in villa far from city. a company in Shanghai said if some one buy one of thier houses they use a helicopter as gift. a rich man buy a island in lake and build a luxury villa in Chongqing .
> but area is a big peoblem for common people. as Hongkong and Chongqing for example. Hongkong much richer than Chongqing, and Chongqing richer than Xi'an, but common people in both Hongkong and Chongqing must live in skyscrapers not just high rise. the tallest residential building in Hongkong and Chongqing are over 200m 50 floors and all the projects compose with omre than one towers, you can find lots of residential buildings over 100m, IMO because Hongkong and Chongqing both are hilly country and near water, they not have enough area,and people believe that if you live higher you can see more view and they like pay for the hight, so more and more skyscrapers used for live appear.
> in other side, Xi'an is a normal city, so it's easy to change city size.


I have seen these enormous skyscraper residences in Hong Kong. But it would be impossible to build them in Brazil. Since the height of building depends on the aerea of the ground they are built on. To build a 50-storey skyscraper you would need an enormous ground or you would have to pay high sums of money to the city's authorities. This is because too much tall buildings too densely built to each other would make the lower storeys very dark. Most people hate that law. I think it was good to change it for some regions of the city that can have very tall towers now. There are two towers of 300m and more being discussed and two towers with more than 400m. All of them commercial. For residential I think the 40-storey-buildings as they exist now are completely enough. :cheers:


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Most of the highrises in Spain are residentials!


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Urban Dave said:


> Most of the highrises in Spain are residentials!


I know. Especially in Madrid. There are lots of them. I saw it from the plane when I went to Germany last year.


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

How about Rotterdam's Montevideo?


----------



## brummad (Nov 20, 2002)

birminghams beetham tower...132??? Meters tall...residential from floor 19-39


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

Look Pınarlar Residences(on my sign)


----------



## WeasteDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

He said "Not Britain"


----------

